

Ask HN: Help finding Blog Post - sharan

I apologize for the self-serving post but I've tried everywhere to relocate this with no luck.<p>There was a story here a few weeks ago about a YC startup that might have recently gotten acquired. The story was about how they went to Boston for a trade show and didn't receive their T-Shirts in time, had to get it delivered to an investor's residence and picked it up from there. The T-Shirt had some clever slogan on it.<p>Could you provide any info on it or bump me up so that the right persons on HN can provide info please?<p>Thanks much fellas.
======
byoung2
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6921893.stm>

"We designed and printed off a few hundred t-shirts in San Francisco and had
them shipped to our investor Paul Graham's house in Boston at the last
minute."

~~~
sharan
Awesome! Thanks a bunch.

